
Wetware computer - knivets
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wetware_computer
======
QAPereo
Does this actually exist somewhere, or is just someone's crazy idea that
they've never proven?

~~~
namlem
There have been some rudimentary prototypes built, but that's about it. Some
are capable of very simple tasks.

------
omarforgotpwd
When I heard them talk about "wetware" on west world i thought they were just
making it up.

------
empath75
I feel like there has to be a better link for this. A paper somewhere?

~~~
maxander
A bit of googling can get you a publication history of the researcher
mentioned as pioneering the field:
[https://scholar.google.com/citations?hl=en&user=q0n-slAAAAAJ...](https://scholar.google.com/citations?hl=en&user=q0n-slAAAAAJ&view_op=list_works&sortby=pubdate)
. From a glance, there aren't any actual biological engineering papers here.
And he's a physicist, not a biologist.

So, I suspect that there aren't papers on it because no one is actually doing
it.

------
tomxor
What is this a new hybrid hype based on Frankenstein and NN?

